# Ick issue



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

So I'm on day 5 of my treatment that I'm following from here. Yesterday it did not seem bad and today two of my fish are covered. Is this normal during treatment?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what are you treating with ? what is your tank temp ?
when ich comes along every now and then i raise the tank temp to 86 degrees F..then i treat with " Aquari Sol"...ich is normally gone within 48 hours but i maintain treatment for 7 days..


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

This is what I'm following. Temp right now 85F+ Aquarium salt:



Day 1 
Increase the water temperature to 80F (26.6C) 
Perform a 20% WC. 
Add 1 Tablespoon of salt per 20 US Gallons of water (76L, 16.6 UKG) 

Day 2 
Increase the water temperature to 82F (27.7C) 
Add 1 Tablespoon of salt per 40 US Gallons of water. 

Day 3 
Increase the water temperature to 84F (28.8C) 
Add 1 Tablespoon of salt per 40 US Gallons of water. 

Day 4 
Increase the water temperature to 85F (29.4C) 
Add 1 Tablespoon of salt per 40 US Gallons of water. 

Days 5, 6, 7 and 8 
Do nothing 

Day 9 
Perform a 20% WC. 
Decrease the water temperature to 84F (28.8C) 

Day 10 
Perform a 20% WC. 
Decrease the water temperature to 82F (27.7C) 

Day 11 
Perform a 20% WC. 
Decrease the water temperature to 80F (26.6C) 

Day 12 
Perform a 20% WC. 
Decrease the water temperature to 78F (25.5C). 

Day 13 
Return to the typical maintenance protocol.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What kinds of fish? Are they sensitive fish you can't just treat with meds?


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

They are fancy goldfish. I was told to go natural then meds as last resort. So many diffrent ways that it's making my head spin and I'm bummed this is happening. I just fixed fin rot now this.


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

I feel your pain Dealt with an outbreak not long ago. I am not sure about goldfish, as I don't keep them, but API super ick cure powder has worked very well for me in the past.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

Just an update. So I'm on day seven and it looks like it's clearing up. My Telescope does not look like he has it on him. Waiting to check the others since they are hiding. I hope it's good news.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

*Update*

So My telescope started to get fin rot and I caught it early and treated it. Then I notice him and another with Ich so I'm treating that. Today I'm checking them out and the white spots are gone. So I'm feeling great but now on the poor telescope I noticed his bottom fins are black and on one of his eyes has a black spot. Checked my water and everything is ok. I feel like I can't get a break. I want him to feel good he's by favorite.:-(


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hang in there, and good luck.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

*Really upset*

So in the last two days I have lost 3 fish. My telescope died this morning and a baby pleco I ha. Yesterday lost a fancy. I'm starting to think the last fish I got from PETCo which I will never buy from again, is/was the culprit.
I just hope my other fish come through this. Treatment is almost done.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

for the future, QUARANTINE NEW FISH!
quarantine always helps.


----------



## SteveC (Apr 25, 2013)

one more down. This sucks.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

With treating ich, you have to use ich meds, because freshwater fish, most of them, are not tolerant of salt. Besides salt does nothing to cure fish of ich, it only harms the fish by possibly damaging their internal organs. Salt is really for saltwater fish, goldfish are not saltwater fish. Temperature being up to about 80 degrees or more does help speed the life cycle of the ich, but the temp needs to stay up, because ich loves cold water. I have tropical fish and I have my heat at 86 degrees in the tank and am keeping it there because I don't want my fish to get ich.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

see if you can find a shop that still has some " Aquari Sol " hanging around..use it to treat your tanks.i have been using this product for 40 years...as far as i am concerned it is the best ich medication ever made...
it also treats a number of other diseases and will not discolor your water..


----------

